# Can I leave my cats in the dark while I go away?



## kittywitty

Can someone tell me if I should leave the lights on when I go away at night? I always used to keep them off thinking that cats have good senses in the dark. However, since I will be going away for a couple of nights, I do not want them fighting in the dark. Please advise. Thanks!


----------



## Ducman69

Cats cannot see in the dark, but they can see in near dark.

Their night vision is estimated to require only 1/6the the amount of light we do to navigate. 

I just leave the small 7 watt lamp under my microwave on at night for the great room, and have a few strategically placed night lights in other wings of the house. Thats all they need.


----------



## marie73

I would leave the t.v. on for them. That way, they have some sound and the light from the t.v. would be perfect. 

I leave my little t.v. on during the day while I'm at work. It seems to calm them down a little bit.

Nooooooo, my cats aren't spoiled. Why do you ask that?


----------



## NRD

When I'm away for a couple of days, I leave an upstairs corridor light on, as well as the kitchen light. It's not so much to enable them to see, as there are a few street lights outside that provide a little ambient light, as much as it is to avoid their feeling lonely in a house that is dark 14 hours a day. I have one light on with a timer, too. I also have an intercom with radio, and I leave the radio on, turned to the all-news station, so they can stay abreast of breaking news and weather reports. Actually, while it may be more for my benefit than theirs, I like to think the sound of human voices in the house makes them feel less alone. A small radio turned on in one room would be fine, too.


----------



## swimkris

I have a "fancy" light sensor nightlight that I keep plugged in at the top of my townhouse stairs (the cats also have a litterbox, a set of food/water bowls & their toy shelf in this location). It was a little more expensive than regular night lights (I'm wanting to say around $15-$20 at walmart), but it doesn't run on lightbulbs, it automatically turns on/off, it is attractive (ocean scene), and it CHANGES COLORS!!! Now you know the real reason I bought it...


----------



## Sinatra-Butters

Wow I never even thought of leaving the lights on for the kids when I leave. Now I feel like a jerk.


----------



## Kobster

I always leave a light on, and usually the TV too. I don't know that they know any different one way or the other, but it makes me feel better.


----------



## Jan Rebecca

Good to know I'm not the only one who leaves the TV on for kitty...


----------



## kittywitty

The advice that all of you have given me is great! I have a few nightlights that I can put on before I leave plus I have street lights from the windows. I have never left a television on but now I will either leave the radio or tv on when I go away. I never even thought of the human voices to keep them calm. I wonder if they will be confused hearing voices while I am not home. Thanks everyone for your helpful suggestions!!


----------



## dweamgoil

*I always leave...*

a small lamp on in the livingroom.


----------

